# New to me HS928



## Snowfanatic (Apr 7, 2019)

Hey guys just picked up a lightly used 2014 928 wheeled blower. I gave her a good bath and wax but noticed when I took out sheer pins the left side was seized. Was able to break it free with my hand and tried to spray some fluid film in the shaft by the bolt. It spins pretty free now but not quite as free as other side. Any other tips?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice score. The HS928 is a fantastic machine and will last a lifetime with proper maintenance.

Sounds like you caught those augers just in the nick of time. Once they start to rust in the auger tubes.... the auger shafts become "fused" to the auger tubes and they are a BEAR to break free. Good idea to grease those auger tubes every couple years. I try to do mine every two years, but on a couple of occasions have done it on year three. Typically I'll grease the auger shafts and tubes with Anti-Seize. Some guys here like using Marine Grade Water Resistant Grease which I'm sure works just as well as Anti-Seize. The key is to just grease them every 2-3 years and you'll be fine. You'll have to remove the augers and gearbox (fairly easy to do an a Honda). 

Watch this video. It's pretty much the same procedure on your HS928 wheeled version and shows you how to remove the augers and gearbox. Very simple process if the augers shafts are not frozen inside the auger tubes. One additional tip. Make sure you note the direction and orientation of both auger rakes. It's very important they go on the correct side and the auger rake are facing the correct direction. Otherwise instead of pulling snow into the auger housing, the augers will push snow off to the sides.


----------



## Snowfanatic (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks for the quick response. I was reading thru some other posts and saw where you could remove the side bolt and spray anti seize in there. I’m assuming the fluid film I tried to spray in really didn’t get that far in but if it did would it be an issue if those mixed?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowfanatic said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I was reading thru some other posts and saw where you could remove the side bolt and spray anti seize in there. I’m assuming the fluid film I tried to spray in really didn’t get that far in but if it did would it be an issue if those mixed?


i bet if you tip the machine up around 45 degrees and support it there that would work. you're lucky like @Freezn said that you were able to get it free with your hand. you can take the augers out in about 5-10 minutes, remove the shear pins and clean up everything and apply some anti-seize.

I also remove the impeller from auger gearbox shaft and do that as well. it could seize as well over time. you can also inspect the side bearing when you remove the augers. they are usually okay but you can repack the bearings with grease by removing the side rubbers with a pick. 

have any pictures? now that winter is almost over a full service can be done in an hour or two before putting it away for the summer.


----------



## Snowfanatic (Apr 7, 2019)

Prepping the augers is the last thing that needs to be done before summer. Just wanted to get some opinions from the Honda experts before I tackled it. Looking to move skids back to rear, touch up the inside of bucket with some Honda paint and get some new shoes for the front. Anything else I’m missing?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

oil change


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Snow, when adjusting your skids, leave at least a paint stick thickness, between the scraper blade and the surface of your driveway. More if its gravel. You don't want to wear the bottom off the auger housing. I have a cement driveway and I keep it about 2 paint sticks off the cement.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowfanatic said:


> Prepping the augers is the last thing that needs to be done before summer. Just wanted to get some opinions from the Honda experts before I tackled it. Looking to move skids back to rear, touch up the inside of bucket with some Honda paint and get some new shoes for the front. Anything else I’m missing?


that's nice looking machine. did you inspect belts? cables? etc.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Add hour meter / tach and set engine to 3,600 at full throttle. I mounted the hour meter next to the ignition switch on the top panel. No need to drill holes, as double sided mounting tape works perfectly.


----------



## Snowfanatic (Apr 7, 2019)

I’ll have to look into the hour meter. I know the history of the machine well and I would say it has 10-15 hrs on it. The bucket has a slight rub where the concrete got it. I’ll sand the rust and paint with red Honda. The hydrostatic fluid seems low but according to the book it’s where I would want it for the temp? There’s hardly any in the reservoir. Seems low to me.


----------



## Snowfanatic (Apr 7, 2019)

2 paints sticks is a pretty good setting contender. That’s what my simplicity is set at.


----------



## Snowfanatic (Apr 7, 2019)

Picked up a tiny tach hr and rpm meter. Looks simple to install. Red wire around plug wire and ground around engine bolt. If anyone has a style like this how does your install look? Looks like I have one bolt that I can put it around. The wire will unfortunately hang out over the valve cover.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

My Hour Meter / Tach is one wire only wrapped around the spark plug and I have it routed behind the engine cover until it meets up with the throttle cable and I have them running together up to the control panel in narrow gauge black wire loom.


----------



## Snowfanatic (Apr 7, 2019)

Freezn said:


> My Hour Meter / Tach is one wire only wrapped around the spark plug and I have it routed behind the engine cover until it meets up with the throttle cable and I have them running together up to the control panel in narrow gauge black wire loom.


Maybe I’ll take it back. Not crazy about how it’s going to look. Does anyone use Honda’s storage cover? If so how do you like it? Read some reviews they are super tight.


----------

